# Rose & whatha bug?



## Redfoot NERD (May 24, 2008)

What is that bug?












nerd


----------



## Crazy1 (May 24, 2008)

Terry, thats a praying Mantis a young one from the looks of it. 
This is one of my favorite bugs. You can currently get the eggs at Home Depot if you want more. 
http://insected.arizona.edu/mantidinfo.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Praying_mantis


----------



## Itort (May 24, 2008)

Natural insecticide. Watch it grow. Watch out japanese beetle.


----------



## Jacqui (May 24, 2008)

One fall when the kids were younger, one of them collected an egg case and brought it into the house. Winter passed and one fine spring day, we came home to our dining room being under siege with a horde of these little guys.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 24, 2008)

Jacqui said:


> One fall when the kids were younger, one of them collected an egg case and brought it into the house. Winter passed and one fine spring day, we came home to our dining room being under siege with a horde of these little guys.



I know exactly what you are talking about Jacqui. I just wish I had about 100 of them.. those 'green' "June" bugs will be showing up soon enough and they like Rose of Sharon blooms. 

Seems like I had June-bug 'juice' under my thumbnails for quite a few weeks last year. I ripped their heads off......... I don't like 'em!

OOOOPS.. sorry 'bout that. Please forgive me...

nerd


----------

